
The Only Girl at Her Science Camp - wallflower
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/03/25/the-only-girl-at-her-science-camp/
======
douglance
She's going to have nerds falling all over to help her achieve success. Not
being in the majority isn't always a disadvantage.

